# Unarmed 70 Year Old Retiree Kills Armed Assailant in Costa Rica.



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 23, 2007)

According to reports, a 70 year old retired veteran of the U.S. Armed Forces puts an assailant in a "headlock" and kills him. Tour bus full of senior citizens fights off three armed muggers in Costa Rica:


http://www.breitbart.com/news/2007/02/22/D8NF5DGG1.html


----------



## exile (Feb 23, 2007)

It sounds strange to me that I find this storyin which one person killed another person by asphyxiationactually _heartwarming_. So much for the bozos who look at older people and figure that they're easy marks, to be bullied and threatened as the bully sees fit. There's at least one lowlife who's not going to get a chance to make that mistake again...

It was a risky thing to do, for sure. But it sounds like the chap who actually imposed the headlock on this thug knew pretty much what he was doing. Full marks for both fighting spirit and fighting competence!


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 23, 2007)

The thing that disturbs me about this story is, what will happen the next time this guy's partners decide to rob a tour bus?  What precautions will they take to ensure that the victims remain docile?  Shoot one as a warning?  I hope that the local police and the tour company are preparing for this possibility.


----------



## blackxpress (Feb 23, 2007)

The article says that the robber suffered a broken clavicle in addition to being asphyxiated by the "headlock."  That must've been one mean rear naked choke.


----------



## tellner (Feb 23, 2007)

Well Cory, you can't save everyone or let yourself be killed just because of what someone might do later. You take care of the business you have to at the moment. "Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof".


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 23, 2007)

tellner said:


> Well Cory, you can't save everyone or let yourself be killed just because of what someone might do later. You take care of the business you have to at the moment. "Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof".


 
Never suggested you should do otherwise.  I was pointing out a possible consequence.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> According to reports, a 70 year old retired veteran of the U.S. Armed Forces puts an assailant in a "headlock" and kills him. Tour bus full of senior citizens fights off three armed muggers in Costa Rica:
> 
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/news/2007/02/22/D8NF5DGG1.html


Sounds like that guy needs a choking class.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> The thing that disturbs me about this story is, what will happen the next time this guy's partners decide to rob a tour bus? What precautions will they take to ensure that the victims remain docile? Shoot one as a warning? I hope that the local police and the tour company are preparing for this possibility.


Exactly!
Sean


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 23, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Sounds like that guy needs a choking class.
> Sean



Which guy?


----------



## tellner (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't imagine what he needs a choking class for. It sounds like he did everything perfectly. ******* #1 was not a problem anymore. #2 & #3 decided that this was not the fight they wanted to be in and un-assed themselves.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Feb 23, 2007)

*Costa Rica........It never fails to make me scratch my head when I hear these stories. I'm glad that the seniors were able to defend/protect themselves, but how many times have we've seen stories of how corrupt South American police and politicans are and yet, people still insist on venturing into the lion's den........ What's next for travel hungry patrons, bus tours of downtown Bagdad?*


----------



## exile (Feb 23, 2007)

Brad Dunne said:


> Costa Rica........It never fails to make me scratch my head when I hear these stories. I'm glad that the seniors were able to defend/protect themselves, but how many times have we've seen stories of how corrupt South American police and politicans are and yet, people still insist on venturing into the lion's den........ What's next for travel hungry patrons, bus tours of downtown Bagdad?



Actually, I was surprised that it was Costa Rica. Of all the countries in Central and South America, Costa Rica has probably the best overall record for human rights and political democracy. _It has no army_the Costa Ricans constitutionally abolished their armed forces in the 1950s, I believe. Here's what Wikipedia has to say about them:

_Costa Rica is a democratic republic with a strong constitution. Although there are claims that the country has had more than 115 years of uninterrupted democracy, their presidential election history shows otherwise (see: List of Presidents of Costa Rica). Nonetheless, the country has had at least 59 years of uninterrupted democracy, which is by far the longest in Latin America. It is one of the most stable countries in Latin America. Costa Rica has avoided the violence that has plagued Central America; it is seen as an example of political stability in the region.

Costa Rica is an active member of the United Nations and the Organization of American States. Costa Rica is seat of the Inter-American Court of Human Rights and seat of the United Nations University of Peace and many other international organizations related to human rights and democracy.
Costa Rica's main foreign policy objective is to foster human rights and sustainable development as a way to secure stability and growth.
Costa Rica is also a member of the International Criminal Court, without a Bilateral Immunity Agreement of protection for the US-military (as covered under Article 98).

The literacy rate in Costa Rica is of 96% (CIA World Fact Book, Feb 2007), one of the highest in Latin America, and both elementary and high schools are found throughout the country in practically every community. Universal public education is guaranteed in the Constitution. Primary education is obligatory, and together with preschool and high school is free, and there are state and private universities.
_

Pretty good, I'd say. Eco-tourism is one of the major industries; some of the most pristine (and drop-dead gorgeous) rainforest ecosystems in the New World are concentrated there.

All that's what made me so surprised at this episode... but then, this sort of thing happens everywhereEuropean tourists, for example, have been told by their own governments in some cases to be very wary in Miami and other parts of Florida, where they seem to have been particularly targeted.  All in all, I'd say the Costa Ricans are doing pretty well; this has much more the feel of an ugly abberation than a Columbian drug carted `pin money' sideline....


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> The thing that disturbs me about this story is, what will happen the next time this guy's partners decide to rob a tour bus?  What precautions will they take to ensure that the victims remain docile?  Shoot one as a warning?  I hope that the local police and the tour company are preparing for this possibility.



It could also have made two criminals go legit or pick a legit career path...   I wonder if the police and the tour company are prepared for that.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> It could also have made two criminals go legit or pick a legit career path...  I wonder if the police and the tour company are prepared for that.


 
I'm certain that they _will_ prepare for the best case scenario, given that it's probably the cheapest.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 24, 2007)

hats off to the Marine...way to take out the trash!

*salute*


----------



## Tames D (Feb 24, 2007)

Brad Dunne said:


> *Costa Rica........It never fails to make me scratch my head when I hear these stories. I'm glad that the seniors were able to defend/protect themselves, but how many times have we've seen stories of how corrupt South American police and politicans are and yet, people still insist on venturing into the lion's den........ What's next for travel hungry patrons, bus tours of downtown Bagdad?*


Gotta agree...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Feb 24, 2007)

Brad Dunne said:


> *Costa Rica........It never fails to make me scratch my head when I hear these stories. I'm glad that the seniors were able to defend/protect themselves, but how many times have we've seen stories of how corrupt South American police and politicans are and yet, people still insist on venturing into the lion's den........ What's next for travel hungry patrons, bus tours of downtown Bagdad?*


 

To be fair, how many elderly are victimized here in the U.S.  Costa Rica is far from perfect but considering the region they are doing pretty good.


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 6, 2007)

Semper Fi !


----------



## MrE2Me2 (May 16, 2007)

To all,

  Hats Off to the Senior!

  My disabled uncle (who is also a senior) was abducted from his own home a couple of years ago.
  Both he and he is wife were at home watching T.V.

  An escapee from the local correctional facility broke in to their basement.
  When he made his way upstairs and confronted the couple.
  My uncle belted him with his cane but the guy merely shook it of and said, Dont do that!
  Then he forced them at knife point to drive him for several hours to another city.

  Luckily, when they got there, he left them near an all night store (instead of killing them both).

  If he had tried it on my uncle before he was disabled or older, hed have been in for a shock.
  So thats why I say, Hats Off to the Senior!

  Regards, MrE2Me2


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 23, 2007)

No rules in that situation.  Many seniors would not do well in competitions but are fully capable of putting someone in a hurt locker if necessary.  It's amazing the way mentality can be changed by a situation.  There are plenty of old farmers around 60 or 70.  Tough as nails.


----------

